# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > سوال: برطرف کردن خطای WNSB !

## A_Salimi

با سلام

مدتیه که تصمیم گرفتم تا برنامه نویسی موبایل برای سیمبین سری 60  با Borland C++‎BuilderX Mobile Edition  را شروع کنم اما اول کار با خطایی روبرو شدم که واقعا نمیدونم چطور برطرفش کنم و اون خطا اینه :


    This project does not support platform or  program "WINSB"

برنامه هایی که استفاده میکنم اینها هستن :

ActivePerl
SDK version 2.1
Microsoft Debugging Tools
Microsoft Visual Studio
Borland C++‎BuilderX Mobile Edition(v1.5)


جالب اينجاست که بدونيد بعد از اينكه برنامه رو توسط ویزارد خود برنامه ایجاد میکنم با چنین مشکلی مواجه میشم یعنی در حقیقت این کارها رو انجام میدم :

از منوی File مورد New… را میزنم. در پنجره‌اي كه باز مي‌شه، در بخش سمت چپ، "Series 60" را انتخاب ميكنم و سپس در سمت راست، "New Series 60 GUI Application" رو انتخاب و OK ميكنم. در پنجره جديد، نام پروژه را مینویسم ، مسير ذخيره شدن پروژه را انتخاب و ضمناً مورد "Create project subdirectory" را تيك ميزنم. SDK موردنظر را هم مشخص میکنم.

بعد از کامپایل برنامه 9 بار خطای بالا را دریافت میکنم ...

سوالات من :

1-آیا نسخه هایی که من استفاده میکنم قدیمی نیستند ؟
2-آیا نرم افزار دیگری هم برای برنامه نویسی سیمبیان با C++‎ وجود دارد که به نصب نرم افزار های جانبی کمتری نیاز داشته باشد و بتوان به راحتی با آن برنامه های موبایل را نوشت ؟
3-آیا با محیط برنامه نویسی ویژوال استدیو برای موبایل هم میتوان برای سیمبین برنامه نوشت ؟

با تشکر

----------


## mobilebaz

سلام دوست عزیز




> 1-آیا نسخه هایی که من استفاده میکنم قدیمی نیستند ؟


در مورد Borland C++‎BuilderX Mobile Edition شاید یه نکته خالی از لطف نباشه اونم اینکه این IDE بسیار پیچیده طراحی شده و در اکثر موارد کامپایل یه برنامه ساده با خطاهای زیادی انجام میشه.البته این IDE جزء اولین و قدیمی ترین هاست.




> 2-آیا نرم افزار دیگری هم برای برنامه نویسی سیمبیان با C++‎ وجود دارد که به نصب نرم افزار های جانبی کمتری نیاز داشته باشد و بتوان به راحتی با آن برنامه های موبایل را نوشت ؟


پیشنهاد می کنم دنبال این (Carbide.C++‎ v1.3 و یا Carbide.C++‎ v1.2) برنامه ها باشید تا لذت برنامه نویسی موبایل رو تجربه کنید ، البته اگه نسخه OEM اونها رو پیدا کنید که عالیه.
به شخصه از این دو برنامه برای برنامه نویسی موبایل استفاده می کنم.

برای اطلاعات بیشتر ، به این لینک مراجعه شود:
http://www.forum.nokia.com/info/sw.nokia.com/id/dbb8841d-832c-43a6-be13-f78119a2b4cb.html


> 3-آیا با محیط برنامه نویسی ویژوال استدیو برای موبایل هم میتوان برای سیمبین برنامه نوشت ؟


بله میشه ، شما باید از Carbide.vs استفاده کنید.

برای اطلاعات بیشتر به این دو لینک مراجعه شود:
http://www.forum.nokia.com/info/sw.nokia.com/id/a133232e-8a5a-4bd3-973e-a48edeb098b0/Carbide_vs_3_0.htmlhttp://www.forum.nokia.com/info/sw.nokia.com/id/9124f1f0-1fc0-405e-9c60-facf7b337702/Carbide_vs_2_0_1.htmlفقط یه نکته ای هم در مورد SDK مورد استفادتون بگم ، اونم اینکه این SDK قدیمی هستش و فکر کنم فقط Borland C++‎BuilderX Mobile Edition از اون ساپورت می کنه.در مورد برنامه هایی که در بالا معرفی کردم بهتره از یه SDK جدیدتر استفاده کنید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## A_Salimi

> پیشنهاد می کنم دنبال این (Carbide.C++‎ v1.3 و یا Carbide.C++‎ v1.2) برنامه ها باشید تا لذت برنامه نویسی موبایل رو تجربه کنید ، البته اگه نسخه OEM اونها رو پیدا کنید که عالیه.


 1-آیا این برنامه مرجع های مناسبی برای یادگیری دارد ؟(حتی فارسی) . 2-آیا برای کار کردن با این برنامه مثل برنامه ای که در پست قبل گفتم نیاز به نصب نرم افزارهای جانبی دیگر و حتی SDK جداگانه  هم دارد؟  3- C++‎ ی که در این نرم افزار به کار میرود چقدر با C++‎ مایکروسافت فرق دارد ؟ 4-توصیه شما برای برنامه نویسی برای موبایل کلا چیست ؟(ببخشید سوالهام زیاده . . .) .آیا با توجه به اینکه جاوا یک برنامه کاملامستقل از سطح پلتفرم است آیا برای شروع کلا بهتر نیست به سمت جاوا رفت ؟ 5-آیا با Carbide میتوان برای هر موبایلی (نوکیا ، سونی و...) برنامه نوشت ؟يا اينكه فقط مختص به سيمبين است ؟ 


> بله میشه ، شما باید از Carbide.vs استفاده کنید


. اگر ممکن است لطفا بيشتر توضيح دهيد . با تشکر

----------


## mobilebaz

سلام




> 1-آیا این برنامه مرجع های مناسبی برای یادگیری دارد ؟ (حتی فارسی) .


فعلا به صورت فارسی تنها یک مقاله برای شروع به کار با این برنامه (Carbide) توسط دوست خوبم موسی مرادی نوشته شده که می تونید تمام مقالات برنامه نویسی سیمبین + این مقاله ، را از سایت زیر دریافت کنید:

http://mobilebaz.ir2


> -آیا برای کار کردن با این برنامه مثل برنامه ای که در پست قبل گفتم نیاز به نصب نرم افزارهای جانبی دیگر و حتی SDK جداگانه  هم دارد؟


برای کار با این برنامه نیاز به برنامه های زیر دارید:
 ActiveState ActivePerl-5.6.1.635
At least one Symbian OS platform SDK
 



> 3- C++‎ ی که در این نرم افزار به کار میرود چقدر با C++‎ مایکروسافت فرق دارد ؟


در کل زبان مورد استفاده در آن همان سی پلاس پلاس است و هیچ فرقی نمی کند فقط نوع *کامپایلر* تغییر یافته است.(*این برنامه بر پایه Eclipse ساخته شده است.*)
 



> 4-توصیه شما برای برنامه نویسی برای موبایل کلا چیست ؟(ببخشید سوالهام زیاده . . .) .آیا با توجه به اینکه جاوا یک برنامه کاملامستقل از سطح پلتفرم است آیا برای شروع کلا بهتر نیست به سمت جاوا رفت ؟


من خودم برنامه نویسی سیمبین رو دوست دارم چون به نظرم قابلیت هاش بیشتره ، البته جاوا زبان خوبیه ولی حداقل من این زبان و برنامه نویسی برای گوشی های مبتنی بر جاوا رو دوست ندارم.(این نظر شخصی منه!)




> 5-آیا با Carbide میتوان برای هر موبایلی (نوکیا ، سونی و...) برنامه نوشت ؟يا اينكه فقط مختص به سيمبين است ؟


با کارباید میشه برای گوشی هایی که دارای سیستم عامل سیمبین هستند برنامه نوشت (حتی گوشی های سونی اریکسونی که سیستم عامل سیمبین دارند.)

موفق باشید.

----------


## A_Salimi

البته واقعیتش اینه که من هم با استفاده از مقالات آقای مرادی شروع به کار کردم و البته در مورد این خطایی که گفتم در فروم ایشون هم خیلی بحث شده بود .... اما من متاسفانه به جواب درستی نرسیده بود.

فقط سوالاتی که دارم فعلا در مورد Carbide.vs هست :

1-آیا Carbide.vs درون خود محیط ویژوال run میشود و برای طراحی برنامه ها از emulator خود محیط 
ویژوال استدیو استفاده میکند ؟
2- آیا Carbide.vs تمام قابلیت هایی را که Carbide دارد را کاملا ساپورت میکند ؟
3-و در نهایت اینکه آیا لینکی برای دانلود نسخه کامل این نرم افزارها (به همراه SDK) سراغ دارید ؟ (یا اینکه باید آن را خریداری کرد ؟)

----------


## mobilebaz

سلام



> 1-آیا Carbide.vs درون خود محیط ویژوال run میشود و برای طراحی برنامه ها از emulator خود محیط 
> ویژوال استدیو استفاده میکند ؟


بله درون ویژوال run می شود ، برای طراحی برنامه ها از Emulator خود محیط ویژوال استدیو استفاده نمی شود در واقع SDK نقش Emulator رو بازی می کند.





> 2- آیا Carbide.vs تمام قابلیت هایی را که Carbide دارد را کاملا ساپورت میکند ؟


خیر ، تمام امکانات Carbide را ندارد.همون طور که قبلا گفتم Carbide.C++‎ v1.3 و Carbide.C++‎ v1.2 (نسخه OEM) کاملترین برنامه ها در زمینه برنامه نویسی سیمبین می باشند که نوکیا عرضه کرده و دلیل قیمت 3999 یورویی این برنامه ، کامل بودن آن است!





> 3-و در نهایت اینکه آیا لینکی برای دانلود نسخه کامل این نرم افزارها (به همراه SDK) سراغ دارید ؟ (یا اینکه باید آن را خریداری کرد ؟)


در مورد لینک دانلود زیاد نمی تونم کمکتون کنم یعنی به لحاظ هزینه اصلا به صرفه نیست مخصوصا در مورد دانلود SDK ها که انصافا حجیم هستند.

البته فکر کنم لینک دانلود Carbide.vs رو قبلا تو فروم دیده بودم.

موفق باشید دوست عزیز

----------


## animate3d

سلام من وقتی در سی پلاس بیلدر پروژه را کامپایل می کنم ارور زیر را می دهد:
C:\Symbian\7.0s\Series60_v20\Epoc32\release\wins\u  deb\epoc.exe error=2

----------

